# eric - is there a portland support group mtg tomorrow?



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Hi ericTomorrow is the 2nd Wednesday of the month and I actually have ti in my calendar this time! Is there a meeting tomorrow? thanksnancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I believe so Nancy. Not sure if I will make this one, but maybe. Actually not sure what this one is on? LOL http://www.westhillsgiresearch.com/irritab...welsyndrome.htm There is a number an and email there if you want to ask them. I will try to call there tomorrow however, as I need to talk to them. If I can I will post what its about.It might be the chair yoga, as I think they might have canceled the last one for an emergency.If I go I will look for you, it would be good to meet sometime.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

nancy, so you know, tonights meeting is on chair yoga.I am not going tonight, but I am the quest speaker at the next one, on may 8 so you know.


----------



## Elizabeth Clemo (Apr 11, 2002)

wow! I'm so excited that I stubbled onto this posting! I have fairly recently been diagonsed with IBS'C and live in Portland, OR. What is this group like? Thanks for the info!Elizabeth


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Hi Elizabeth!eric probably could tell you far more, but I did go on Wednesday for the first time. Here's the info for it from the meetings link above (http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/meetings.html#OR)ortland Oregon IBS Support GroupWhen: 2nd Wednesday of each MonthTime: 7:00 PM - 8:30 PMPlace: West Hills GI9155 SW Barnes Rd. Suite 635Portland, OregonCost: FreeWWW: http://www.westhillsgiresearch.com Contact: Jerri Pawson/Liz Welch, research1###westhillsgi.com, 503-292-6452It was a fairly small group which was good because then it wasn't overwhelming. There were about 8-10 people there. This month someone came in and talked about yoga - what it is and how it could be sued to help people with IBS. Then we spent about 15 minutes doing some - mostly deep breathing. I liked going for a couple of reasons. First, it's always nice to know you're not alone. This wasn't as big a reason though since I've been on this board for over a year now and have already gotten that validation. Second, it was interesting to learn a new coping technique I could try. I've been curious about yoga for a while anyway. I think I'll be going back next month. My schedule if often nuts because of some other things i'm involved in, but I want to try. Since I live about 2 miles from there, I don't have any excuses like traffic!BTW, there are a few others from portland on here too. We should definitely all get together sometime.nancy


----------

